# The Journey of Ed Coan



## *Bio* (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqVAlLY-uak


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 7, 2015)

I love listening to Ed tell these stories, but I wish Mark Bell would STFU half the time...He keeps interrupting Ed, taking shots at him, etc...I know they're friends but let the legend talk and show him some respect!


----------



## psych (Jul 8, 2015)

Wanna meet him? Tell turbosa or me if you're in Chicago. He's my coach, just had lunch with him the other day.


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 8, 2015)

psych said:


> Wanna meet him? Tell turbosa or me if you're in Chicago. He's my coach, just had lunch with him the other day.



That's awesome!  T mentioned he knew him...What a great coach...No wonder you're a powerlifting beast!!  Now I need to go to Chicago!...After I've recouped some from my upcoming neck surgery.


----------



## PRIDE (Aug 25, 2015)

I would like to see him stop back by here. A legend in this game and great to have him as a member of the board!


----------



## MattG (Aug 26, 2015)

PRIDE said:


> I would like to see him stop back by here. A legend in this game and great to have him as a member of the board!



I think he is a member...around a year ago there was a "q&a with ed coan" thread that got started but nothing ever happened with it. Not sure what went on there


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 26, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to spend a few days with Eddie thanks to turbo at which time I also met psyche. It was a great time, I actually wrote an article for the now defunct newsletter.  I should see if turbo still has it so I can post it up. He's the real deal and psyche ain't too bad either.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych sees him way more than I do nowadays.
After the legendary quads got run into the ground by two idiots Many of us were scattered . The "core" group train mostly at Lances and some at a worlds in indiana. The newsletter is just on hiatus. Yes Chick I have that article with pics on a pdf. thanks , T


----------



## npcrayzor (Sep 2, 2015)

*awesome guy*

I trained at quads for years and watched him squat a thousand lbs, and all the machines welded and reinforced for him added weight to every stack they had , he is a true beast and that was my first gym where I become a competitive bodybuilder , he would always make fun of my buddy Kris Shellhorn and I , I am witness to that and miss those days Tim smith ,Brian smith,who is now pro we all respect him , and RIP Tommy BTW, was owner of quads , so Ed if your out there god bless you and thanks for all the motivation even if I am a bodybuilder u always took time out to tell me and many others how to put size on and bring your deadlifts and bench up....


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah it is a shame the guys that had the gym last before closing ran it into the ground. Eddie is the goat in power lifting in my book. 
Hated to see the iconic quads go away. I think the equipment is still sitting there rusting while in foreclosure proceedings.  No matter, Eddie greatest of all time.
Thx    T


----------



## ProFIT (Sep 30, 2015)

MattG said:


> I think he is a member...around a year ago there was a "q&a with ed coan" thread that got started but nothing ever happened with it. Not sure what went on there



:yeahthat:Would like to see him do that video interview he was talking about!


----------

